# Nimreitz First Mock Draft of 2011



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Let's do it! Accepting comments, criticism.

*1. Cavs - Kyrie Irving*

Seems like this is a sure thing.

*2. T-Wolves - Derrick Williams*

This pick seems almost as inevitable as the top one, although for the life of me I don't really understand it. I guess the Wolves can use a versatile backup like Williams.

*3. Jazz - Brandon Knight*

I am very close to putting Kemba Walker up here because I think he's a true point guard and we know the Jazz desperately need one of those, but at the end of the day I think they can convince themselves that Knight can run the point (he might be able to), and in that case he is clearly more talented than Kemba, making this pick inevitable. If their super secret meeting with Enes Kanter means the Turk goes #3, we'll know about it before draft day.

*4. Cavs - Enes Kanter*

The Cavs lock up the safe Kyrie Irving at #1 and now look to hit a home run at #4. I've said so much negative stuff about Kanter in the past year or two, but truth is the kid has skills and size and probably solely based on my American bias I trust him more than any of the other Euros. At the very least coming over to the NCAA showed he wasn't afraid of competition; he could have easily split his time between Fenerbache's senior and U-21 teams and then took the easy pay day later in the first round.

*5. Raptors - Jonas Valanciunas*

Kemba is the clear runner-up here, but I think Center is a much more pressing need for Toronto than point guard with Bayless, Calderon, and even Barbosa on the roster. Center is a black hole of suck. This big pasty white guy is said to be the best euro in the class, and Colangelo just got a new deal and isn't afraid of euros. Can he play next to Bargs? Well... who knows, he seems post oriented though.

*6. Wiz - Kemba Walker*

Okay, OBVIOUSLY John Wall is the future at point guard, but he's also a big point guard while Kemba is more of a little guard who was described as more of a scorer even late into this season. I think they can play together, and it's certainly a "safe" pick for Grunfeld who's job is hanging by a thread.

*7. Kings - Kawhi Leonard*

The way I see it, the Kings are in a position to just take the best player available because Cousins could play the 4 or 5, and Tyreke isn't really a point guard. It seems the concensus is Kawhi Leonard although I can't say I agree with that sentiment. It seems clear to me that the Kings won't be relevant for a few years and should swing for the fences with Vesely or someone else, but I really don't see that happening at all.

*8. Pistons - Jan Vesely*

My Pistons dossier reads "Dumars usually safe and will look euro". Good enough for me. Vesely is considered the immediate impact euro to the Saer Sene-ness of Otto von Bismack Biyomobo.

*9. Bobcats - Tristan Thompson*

My Bobcats dossier reads "MJ safe + stupid". Hasn't gambled with a pick since Kwame. Their big man situation is comical, but the Chancellor is way too Kwame-esque for MJ. Safe safe safe means the Texas star.

*10. Bucks - Chris Singleton*

Bucks seem to value glue guys like Salmons for example and are obviously set at point guard and center. Singleton is an absolute freak who would be a good guy for a not-that-bad Milwaukee rotation.

*11. Warriors - Bismack Biyomobo*

This is a team that is not in denial at all about rebuilding. They need front court help desperately and they'll just close their eyes, pick him, and pray he's more Serge Ibaka than Alex Ajinca.

*12. Jazz - Jimmer Fredette*

I don't care who they take #3, you're kidding yourself if you don't think this will happen. It's as inevitable as the Bobcats taking the Carolina guy.

*13. Suns - Alec Burks*

I don't know. Because in the lottery it's tacky to sell the pick for cash.

*14. Rockets - Jordan Hamilton*

Seems like a moneyball kind of guy for Dork Elvis.

*15. Pacers - Marcus Morris*

This is where I had Jimmer before I wised up and gave him to his people. They had a lot of decent players, but really no stars except maybe Granger, so are in a position to take the best guy available. Who fell in this mock? Well... no one really, but it seems like the big winner is Marcus Morris!

*16. Sixers - Markieff Morris*

Why are you looking at me? Chad Ford and Jonathan Givony agree, that means it must be so.

*17. Knicks - Klay Thompson*

I hear they like the guy. Can't tell you much more than that. No real up tempo point guards to slot in here.

*18. Wiz - Nikola Vucevic*

Didn't see that one coming did ya? So we already had a desperate Grunfeld grab Kemba earlier, and usually that means it's time for a gamble. Not for the GM of Washington who needs players. Did you know Jevale McGee is their best big man? It's sadly true. This dude, is shooting up draft boards. Looks like a true center.

*19. Bobcats - Marshon Brooks*

"MJ stupid". Got it. So teams rarely go big-big or small-small with dual first rounders. They went big in the first round, so I gotta think small this time. Brooks' scoring is something that not only do the Bobcats desperately need, but that MJ could be impressed by.

*20. T-Wolves - Donatas Motiejunas*

Honestly, I think they'll take someone stupid like Kenneth Faried because Kahn doesn't think they're rebuilding, but they DO allegedly have great international scouting and this guy is that final member of the "big 5" who are ever so slowly falling off.

*21. Blazers - Kenneth Faried*

They allegedly like this guy. And like can lead to like-like, and like-like can lead to LOVE! No one else is quoting alt accoustic comedy chick groups in their mocks!

*22. Nugs - Tobias Harris*

They don't need a point guard and the big men from here on out are... how do you say not so hot. Harris has been getting excellent reviews from everyone and is a good character guy which is good.

*23. Rockets - Reggie Jackson*

Seriously Chad Ford, watch your ass I'm stealing your entire mock draft. Anyway, pretty much the polar opposite of Kyle Lowry which should give them options depending on the matchup.

*24. Thunder - Josh Selby*

Presti is a GENIUS! Or whatever. I don't know, Selby can shoot and fit in somewhere around Westbrook and Harden surely. Talented.

*25. Celtics - Lucas Nogueira*

Word is they want a big man that can stretch the floor. I don't see why they would even think about that when their center position currently consists of Nenad Krstic, Jermaine O'Neal, and Big Baby. Holy **** that's horrible. Get help now! I also think they're done accomodating the old guys. Rebuilding starts here. This dude is Milton Berle long.

*26. Mavs - Jimmy Butler*

Honestly, they aren't getting a star here and they should keep the Western Conference Champion core next year, so grab a good role player, underrated shooter, versatile defender, good athlete, like Jimmy Butler. Cuban also seems to have a little bit of moneyball in him and also might not fully trust the euros like he did 6 years ago.

*27. Nets - JaJuan Johnson*

My first thought is who ****ing cares they should retract them. Anyway, I guess they're set at the two most important positions, so should just be looking for a scorer. I'll go off the grid a little and rep the Big Ten.

*28. Bulls - Charles Jenkins*

Backup to Rose, and what do the Bulls need? Say it with me: SHOOTING! This dude can shoot.

*29. Spurs - Davis Bertans*

Chad Ford says this guy compares to Dirk. Looks like Maceij Lampe to me. Whatever.

*30. Bulls - Kyle Singler*

Again, the Bulls need SHOOTING.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I just don't know how anybody could watch film of Biyombo and think he's going to be an Ajinca or Sene. The guy is comfortable playing physical and attacks with his body rather than reacts - your classic African project bust never figures this out. I don't know if he has the skillset to be a star, but Europe is a horrible place for a raw athlete to display what he can do. He still managed to be a major contributor. He reminds me quite a bit of Dwight Howard - not that he'll ever be Dwight Howard, but he's got that type of physical ability and he knows how to use it to some degree. Very poor hands and limited offensive game that might never come around, but I can't see how this guy doesn't average 10 boards and 2 blocks for a large portion of his career.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I think there are some excellent NBA roleplayers in latter portions of the first round of this draft. 

The lottery is a joke, the top 5 guys in this year's draft wouldn't be guaranteed of going in the top 10 next year. 

But there are specialists here who can help a team. 

Reggie Jackson - Long arms, excellent frame, explosive leaper, rapidly improving shooter, not exceptionally quick but a guy who can get minutes as a utility guard for an NBA team. 

JuJuan Johnson - 6'10, excellent athlete, only post defender on top 5 NCAA defensive team, advanced offensive post game, but even better facing up. Can be Jason Thompson, if Thompson knew how to be a roleplayer and wanted to win

Chris Singleton - He's got elite nba athleticism and length and can defend 4 positions. Shot selection and overall offensive mentality is a major question mark, but he's a clear cut elite player on one side of the ball.

Justin Harper - Guy is 6'9 to 6'10, runs the floor, and can knock down 3's all day. He played a feature role in Richmond's system, so you know he's gonna fit in. 

Iman Shumpert - Played on a poor team and still had has some major play style/mentality/consistency issues, but his production was extremely good and has all the markers of an nba athlete. Has the upside of a Top 5 pick and the production isn't that far off. Has always been a first round talent. 

Nikola Vucevic - People finally figure him out at the combine, question was why a guy as productive and skilled wasn't picked up on earlier. Not a lot of upside, but legit 7-footer who knows how to play the game and whose frame has filled out. 

I think E'Waun Moore, Scotty Hopson and Travis Leslie could also look pretty good as first round picks if they get into the right situation. 

You look at the last 10 picks of the 2010 draft, and I think this group looks a lot better.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Seems to me that Kawhi Leonard is overrated. The guy played PF in college at the mid-major level and shot 44% from the floor. That is a massive question mark right there. Maybe he can be a good roleplayer, but top 5 pick seems way too high.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Seems to me that Kawhi Leonard is overrated. The guy played PF in college at the mid-major level and shot 44% from the floor. That is a massive question mark right there. Maybe he can be a good roleplayer, but top 5 pick seems way too high.


Totally agree. Pair that with his absolutely pathetic drill scores at the combine and I wouldn't touch the kid.  Chad Ford tried to excuse it all away with "he didn't warm up and was sitting in a cold gym"... okay so why wasn't he taking the NBA combine seriously? It's kind of important.

As to your other post, I definitely agree in general and with the specific players you offered. Haven't payed a lot of attention to many of the players, but am starting to get very intrigued by a lot of guys in the back end of the first round.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

If Chris Singleton doesn't improve at all he'll still be a versatile, excellent defender at the NBA level. He's a pretty safe pick in the middle of the 1st round, especially considering his athletic gifts and potential to develop offensively.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Seems to me that Kawhi Leonard is overrated. The guy played PF in college at the mid-major level and shot 44% from the floor. That is a massive question mark right there. Maybe he can be a good roleplayer, but top 5 pick seems way too high.


I actually really like the kid, and I would counter that by saying he isn't a true PF. Hell, at the next level, I don't even see him being a tweener SF/PF (unless it's a small ball lineup, kinda like Durant playing PF for Thunder at times). He's a straight up SF at the next level, and the questions surrounding his ability to play that position are based on his ball handling skills and shooting skills.

He's 6'7", plays defense at a high level, will be a really good rebounder for the position, and he's going to be a nightmare in transition if he's in the right situation (the Wizards, for example). Right off the bat he's going to bring some very valuable skills to the table. Defense, rebounding, and athleticism. I like that he isn't an overly high usage guy either, so I could see him fitting in with the Kings and all their shoot first personalities. Is he going to be a superstar? Highly doubtful. But do I think he will be a valuable asset? Absolutely.

I do think he's going to be a little raw at first, and some nights his on ball skills will look worse than other nights, but he is in my mind a risk worth taking.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Caution flags all over what you're saying. Can he really guard NBA 3's when last year he was guarding mid major 4's? If he can't shoot or handle the ball or guard NBA 3's, what exactly CAN he do that's in the typical SF's repertoire? Is he really even a good athlete for that position? I'm not sure, it's probably the most track-and-field athletic position in the NBA and I don't know if he's in that class. He's an awesome athlete by college standards, but Gerald Wallace is an okay small forward in the NBA and he would eat this guy alive. I don't even want to think of what this guy would look like with the ball in his hands guarded by Chris Singleton.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I 100% believe he can guard NBA 3's, not sure why you're questioning his athleticism. Watch the kid play, watch him do drills. He can defend NBA 3's, like I said, he can probably even give you spot minutes at the 4 in certain types of rotations (7'3" wingspan, 227lbs (bigger than a lot of PF's in this draft), 5.4% body fat).

Gerald Wallace is much better than an "okay" small forward, unless your definition of "ok" actually means "good".

I feel like you haven't seen a ton of the kid, so just watch this. I would hope it doesn't completely sway you one way or the other, because that would make me question your opinions even more, but get a feel for the kid before you make these harsh judgements. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA1GYjD1yHo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I agree he looks the part, but he certainly didn't produce the part. There have been plenty of college PF's converted to successful NBA SF's - none of them shot less than 50% from 2 point range, very few of them played a smaller role in their team's offense, and very few played weaker competition. These are massive red flags according to any study of NBA Draft history. 

Looking at the tape, I can see why folks like him. Freakishly long arms, physical around the basket, has a knack for slashing to the rim, and a fantastic rebounder. He's also young for a college sophomore, which helps. 

However, ballhandling is poor for a perimeter player - not to mention his shooting. And he simply isn't a freak athlete. If he was, he would have finished around the rim at a much better rate. This is blatantly obvious from the tape. 

Maybe a summer's worth of work at a professional training facility will change his game? I could see that being the case, but right now he's projected as the #5 pick in the draft and it seems like he ought to be more like #15.

No idea how anybody could imagine Leonard in the same realm as Gerald Wallace athletically. It isn't even close...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

GregOden said:


> I 100% believe he can guard NBA 3's, not sure why you're questioning his athleticism. Watch the kid play, watch him do drills. He can defend NBA 3's, like I said, he can probably even give you spot minutes at the 4 in certain types of rotations (7'3" wingspan, 227lbs (bigger than a lot of PF's in this draft), 5.4% body fat).
> 
> Gerald Wallace is much better than an "okay" small forward, unless your definition of "ok" actually means "good".
> 
> ...


From your post I assume you rate Chris Singleton just as highly? Hmm?

The video doesn't sway my opinion at all. What exactly is this supposed to show me? Aside from a couple big athletic moves I would think any NCAA starter could do just as well.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not terribly enthralled with Nogueira. He looks like a stiff wind would break him. Boston's a lot more likely to grab someone like Vucevic if they're grabbing a big. Or if they insist on grabbing a project, I'd like it to be someone like Jeremy Tyler in the early second round.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I just don't know how anybody could watch film of Biyombo and think he's going to be an Ajinca or Sene. The guy is comfortable playing physical and attacks with his body rather than reacts - your classic African project bust never figures this out. I don't know if he has the skillset to be a star, but Europe is a horrible place for a raw athlete to display what he can do. He still managed to be a major contributor. He reminds me quite a bit of Dwight Howard - not that he'll ever be Dwight Howard, but he's got that type of physical ability and he knows how to use it to some degree. Very poor hands and limited offensive game that might never come around, but I can't see how this guy doesn't average 10 boards and 2 blocks for a large portion of his career.


Never saw this post. I really think Hasheem Thabeet has to make teams re-evaluate the "he might not do anything on offense, but he can be a defensive star from day 1" line of thinking.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I dunno, Thabeet was never an aggressor like Biyombo is. He was a freak athlete for his size, but he always struck me as very timid and very reactive. A defensive specialist without a defensive specialist's mentality...

But I will admit that I thought Saer Sene was a lot more aggressive than he turned out to be as well. The difference there is that Sene was a bit player in a low level european league, Biyombo produced and actually impressed in the ACB league.


----------



## 96 draft (Apr 1, 2006)

I like Leonard because he has some Ron Artest to him with those hands and long arms. offensively I'm not sure what kind of player he will be, maybe a spot up mid-range guy eventually but he'll rebound the basketball and has the potential to be an elite wing defender.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is there a draft going on this year? The press on this has been TERRIBLE!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Cuz it's a horrible draft. Only thing I'm really interested in seeing is, Who Clevland pick with their top 2 picks. Also who will Minny pick at #2.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Cuz it's a horrible draft. Only thing I'm really interested in seeing is, Who Clevland pick with their top 2 picks. Also who will Minny pick at #2.


Minny's bound to do something dumb. They'll either trade the pick and get poor value in return, or pick Derrick Williams and be forced to unload Beasley for less than he's worth. What Minny really needs is an actual center, but I can't imagine them finding one in trade.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think the rest of the league is putting on a huge PR blitz to trick Kahn into taking Derek Williams. I can't believe he's considered the consensus #2, that seems ridiculous to me. They should just draft Kanter.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Minny's bound to do something dumb. They'll either trade the pick and get poor value in return, or pick Derrick Williams and be forced to unload Beasley for less than he's worth. What Minny really needs is an actual center, but I can't imagine them finding one in trade.


I hear that they're offering Jonny Flynn around for the right to trade down...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Minny needsd talent and athletisicm. They shouldn't focus on positions too much.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Tom said:


> Minny needsd talent and athletisicm. They shouldn't focus on positions too much.


They're not good enough to focus on positional need, but at the same time they have WAY too many forwards as it is, and look primed to draft another combo forward. Kahn's in a situation where he needs to either reach for a non-forward prospect with the second pick, trade the second pick, or trade Mike Beasely. Any way he goes, draft night will be funny.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree that they shouldn't focus on positions too much, but if it's a marginal difference in terms of talent, and you're a young team with logjams at certain positions, the right basketball move might be to chance it on the position you need. Not always, and there are probably examples both ways to make an argument, but if they really like Mike Beasley they should just draft Kanter.

I mean, he might actually be the second best prospect here when it's all said and done. 

It feels different, but it has some similar characteristics to the Atlanta situation a couple years ago. They had been drafting all these wing players year after year, and they felt like the best player available at number 2 was Marvin Williams. A guy who was pretty similar to the other guys they had been drafting/making moves for. And of course they passed up on Chris Paul and Deron Williams, and I'm not saying that Derrick Williams is Marvin Williams (weird), or that Kanter will get on the level of Paul or Deron, but imagine how different their franchise could be if they had made a pick for need instead of "BPA". I feel like it's comparable in some ways, and not in others, but in this instance I would say that the talent level between the guy picked at 2 and the guy picked at 4 or 5 is pretty marginal. So the BPA theory gets a little cloudy some years.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

My feeling is it's good if they have too many forwards.  That puts them in a position to deal with other teams and maybe get some veterans who can help them get wins.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Tom said:


> My feeling is it's good if they have too many forwards. That puts them in a position to deal with other teams and maybe get some veterans who can help them get wins.


It all sounds nice in theory, sure, but how often does that really happen? I mean, look at the fantastic position the Blazers were in a couple years ago, and they really didn't turn any of those guys into a useful piece. 

How long has this been the gameplan for the Wolves? How many assets can they rack up before they get something really worthwhile? They move a nice piece in Al Jefferson for...two more draft picks! Don't get me wrong, that was a good move to make, but you see what I'm saying? 

I don't really think Williams is better than Kanter, so I don't see it as a reach based on position.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree to an extent but that seems to be the prevailing wisdom especially since they got Rubio. I think in this down year there is more chance for some fun wheeling and dealing. But, you could be right. I'm no GM.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Derek Williams is in no way the clear cut #2 prospect in this draft and they should look at another position with the #2 pick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Iman Shumpert and Alec Burks are two of my favorite non-Kemba guard prospects. I agree with JW on Shumpert. He has NBA skills, but he's clearly not a point guard, more like a Jamal Crawford type.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Burks is going to be good.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I hate to be a hater, but draft express has Jimmer Fredette at #7. Maybe, the draft is so role playery it doesn't matter where you pick.

Would you rather have Burks than say Klay Thompson? A lot of people like Thompson. I think he has a quick release but isn't very lateral. I think Burks is better...he reminds me of Kevin Martin.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The Kings just seem to love Jimmer. I think they'd take Kemba, or any of the other top guards over Jimmer, but it seems like those guys might be gone.

Klay Thompson just seems kind of... I don't know Jiri Welsch-ish to me. Not sure why I have that impression. I kinda think Marshonn Brooks is better than Thompson or Burks too.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Anybody like Charles Jenkins? Seems like he does a ton of things at a pretty reasonable level. Put up some pretty sexy stats at Hofstra, and even though he's only 6'3", he has a 6'7" wingspan, a 34 inch vert, and put up 16 reps on the bench press. I have a feeling he'll be able to spend time at both guard spots, so it bodes well for immediate playing time. Dude is a legitimately good shooter, was a volume scorer on really efficient percentages, not a bad passer, was a team captain as a sophomore, and he does a pretty good job of getting to the line. 

I really like him as a late-first prospect, I have a feeling he's going to be a steal for some team (kinda the same way I felt about Marcus Thornton, but of course for different reasons). Seems like he really wants to work hard too, I'll be keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, with his shooting, size, and versatility I still think he's going to the Bulls. Definitely seems like what they need.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Watching Bismack Biyombo work out actually made me cringe. Dude has zero offensive skills.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, teams are kidding themselves if they think he isn't good for about a turnover a minute.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

What bothers me is that Jan Vesely is 21 and has a high ceiling and if he were here and 21 he'd be treated much differently. Being 21 and a junior or senior is a good thing and should be the goal of most players.

Let me ad that this is an example...I think Jan Vesely has some serious skills.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Chad Ford compared him to Anthony Randolph. I like Anthony Randolph.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I can see that...He seems to have real good energy. But, you gotta wonder about the competition.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Tom said:


> I can see that...He seems to have real good energy. But, you gotta wonder about the competition.


Ehhh... maybe in the Serbian League, but Partizan are one of the top 5 or 10 clubs in Europe and play deep in the Euro League usually.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

From everything I've seen of Jan Vesely, he basically looks like Jonas Jerebko. Not that that's bad, but it seems like a poor ceiling for a top 10 pick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No offense to Nimreitz but how do you make a draft and take into consideration what teams need when you say you don't watch the NBA during the regular season?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I have a decent feel for most players because I'm usually right about players as they come into the league and I've closely followed every draft for a decade, so I look at rosters and obviously read articles on team needs.

I have a pretty good mock pedigree despite never really following the NBA.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

my top 5 picks:

1. Kyrie Irving

2. Derrick Williams

3. Enes Kanter

4. Jonas Valanciunas

5. Brandon Knight


----------

